# Best dog coat - warm and waterproof



## Carolyne

Need to buy Mollie a coat for this wet weathe - any suggestions as the best type. Needs to be warm and waterproof.


----------



## RuthMill

I would like to know this also. Poor Lola got drenched today. She didn't like it much and kept turning to go back home!


----------



## Lozzie

Expensive but the Hurtta jackets are fully waterproof- there was a thread before that Colin started about coats and I hijacked- you can see a pic of Willow in her coat. It's not warm but its pretty tight fitting so with her fur becomes pretty warm. I'm sorry I can't remember what Colin's thread was called...


----------



## lady amanda

http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=9067&highlight=Hurtta

Somewhere in there


----------



## Lozzie

Yes thats it! Thanks Amanda!! Now I know Willow doesn't look too impressed in the pic but she got over it once she realised how little drying she needed when we got back from rainy walks!


----------



## BeckyP

Hee hee Just been reading through that thread and nearly fell off my chair when I got to Willow's picture - I've never seen a dog looking less impressed! Do you actually remember to put the coats on before a walk, and is it a huge faff to get on? Not sure Kipper would let me...


----------



## njml

I dont know if its the best but I bought a nice one for Alvy the other day from Pets at Home. Its a nanosuede jacket so its waterproof although it doesnt look it plus its supposed to keep clean and odourless too. It comes in green, black and red and is quilted so it looks warm. I got it in green and it was only after that I realised it was almost the same colour as my dog walking parka, so now I look a bit like Ive deliberately dressed the same as my dog . He's only had it on once so far and its seems to do the job.


----------



## Kt77

I'm yet to get my poo yet but was thinking about this whilst walking in the rain earlier. Surely dogs get cold if they are used to central heating? 
Think I'd rather the faff of getting one of these on than having to give them bath after every walk. I will be walking in very muddy places too. I'm not into doggy clothes though that's the only thing but practicality rules over street cred!


----------



## RuthMill

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/2404/0?source=webgains&siteid=102419

What does everyone think of this.. I have been trying to find something with a longer leg. Lola is all leg!


----------



## DB1

i just got Dudley a good coat - its an ancol one, if you go on e-bay and search for waterproof dog coat it comes up on first page from a seller NUTS ABOUT MUTTS (I have no idea how to do links). I got the large as he is quite a big lad now and it fits well, it doesn't cover the legs but does go over the chest a bit, its easy to get on and off, in fact i've even put it on him a couple of times just for him to use the garden when it was pouring with rain. The only problem i've realised is it's great for road walking, but if he wore it to the park and wanted to play with another dog in his usual rough way it would probably get trashed but I guess that would be the same with a lot of them. It is slightly padded and has a reflective edge, I have got a good picture of Dudley in it, i'll try and put it on here later.


----------



## DB1

RuthMill said:


> http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/2404/0?source=webgains&siteid=102419
> 
> What does everyone think of this.. I have been trying to find something with a longer leg. Lola is all leg!


Looks good for complete cover, I wonder how thick the fabric is and if it would keep out the really heavy rain we have been getting, if you get one you'll have to let us know. Oh and I clicked on the dog coats heading on that web site - what about the dog jogger suit that comes up first?! you certainly wouldn't lose your dog wearing that!!


----------



## susanb

I saw the dog jogger suit too.....hilarious!!!!


----------



## Lozzie

Ruth that does look like a good coat but as Dawn says I'm not sure how waterproof it would be!
Willow has been in season for the past few weeks and I haven't been brave enough to take her out (a good friend of mine is a vet and put it very simply, what would I do if she did get jiggy with a boy... ) so as for remembering to put it on, not been a problem so far! Knowing me though I probably will forget, forgot to put Bracken's harness on this morning so she was leaping about like a grasshopper!

I definately think that the hassle of getting them to put it on is easier than the hassle of drying them when you get back!


----------



## anndante

Polly hated an ordinary waterproof coat we got last winter, but she doesn't mind the two Equafleece we have got since. Have one with the four legs and one that slips over her head and is jusy a coat with collar type. Always thought there was no way I'd have a dog wearing them, but they work and she looks quite smart!


----------



## Carolyne

Thanks for all the replies - really useful.


----------



## Mogdog

Mine are happy wearing their equafleeces and they are both warm and waterproof. We have this sort - http://www.equafleece.co.uk/store/dog_suits.html


----------



## RuthMill

Love the look of that blue equafleece! Looks lovely. Could do with one myself at the minute.


----------



## Pollypiglet

Cannot beat equafleece warm water repellent quick to wash and dry. Just ordering fleece 2 for Minton. As an aside I had to modify Hatties fleece as the cuffs on the legs were too tight but as fleece does not frey just put in a fashionable cut to loosen the legs and now she is fine.


----------



## Sunshine123

Mogdog said:


> Mine are happy wearing their equafleeces and they are both warm and waterproof. We have this sort - Polartec Fleece Dog Suit - Rainproof, Breathable, Warm and Washable - Equafleece


----------



## Sunshine123

My cockapoo developed awful matts from wearing an equafleece jumper for just one day running about. I won’t use it again and I’m looking for an alternative.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

I have used all sorts of coats and jumpers including equafleece with no matting issues but I keep my girl short coated so suspect with a longer coat you may run into issues with any coat


----------

